# Update Progress of 22 inch USS Defiant NCC-1764



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, I finally got going again on my long shelved and neglected "In a Mirror Darkly" USS Defiant built from the 22 inch ERTL Cut-away TOS Enterprise. All of the major filling and sanding is done, and I have begun the painstacking painting and weathering process.

Pics
(tough) Nacelle primed 
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2718e.jpg

3 piece Engineering section primed
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2719ee.jpg

neck gap filled and sanded, now primed
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2728ee.jpg

fully primed model
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2731ee.jpg

scratchbuilt bussard collector chaser unit light test
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2708ee.jpg

saucer painted with base, concentric weathering and the famous rust ring applied
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2737ee.jpg

More to come as progress continues


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks Great,another fine creation! :thumbsup:



Attention Modelers-This Great Model can be your for the low,low price of $799.00 on Eb.ay Own one of The TrekModeler's Fine Creations today!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh yeah! Keep us posted, dude.


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

how are you doing the rings on the saucer???


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The weathering effect was achieved by cardboard cut-outs and pastel chalk. I also used some thin brass sheet as a stencil to get the lines straight. I am done with the model now. Got some pics of the finished model...well the pics say 99% done(I actually forgot to apply 6 decals, and I noticed and applied them after the pics were taken. ) Let me know what you all think. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2754ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2749ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2748ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2753ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2752ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2745ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2746ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2763ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2766ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2768ee.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2760ee.jpg


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

now are the cardboard cut outs for the rings and the brass templates for the straight lines??? you Enterprise Looks great! so off to ebay she goes?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Great looking starship! Good looking light up.


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

[Kruge]_" Very good. "_[/Kruge]


----------



## m5multitronic (May 27, 2005)

Man, I've never been able to make one of those cutaway models look _that_ good! Excellent work!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Great work TrekModeler! I think your posts help sell 6 TOS resin upgrade sets for me these last two weeks. I never tire of casting those parts for my favorite Trek Model. :thumbsup: 

DLM


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, The cardboard was used to do the rings and the brass stencils were used to draw on the lines. It was a daunting tast that took about a day to do.

DLM, That's great to hear, I'm glad. I have a few more pics here in hopes of inspiring someone working on the 22 inch cut away. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2834tt.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2830tt.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2828tt.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2847tt.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/tt.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2840tt.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/uss%20defiant/000_2850tt.jpg

CGI model

http://flareupload.pleh.net/uploads/646/defiant_bonchune1.jpg

http://flareupload.pleh.net/uploads/646/defiant_bonchune2.jpg

http://triptpolers.houseoftucker.com/common/images/mirror/m37.jpg


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Man! That flareupload site is RUDE! Most sites that don't allow links to content they hold have a much more polite, pleasant message when denying a link. "Trying to steal our bandwidth", indeed! I'd rather not use the Internet at all if they were the only place to host something!

Larry

(I'm NOT kidding! I'm really upset by them!)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

LGFugate said:


> Man! That flareupload site is RUDE! Most sites that don't allow links to content they hold have a much more polite, pleasant message when denying a link. "Trying to steal our bandwidth", indeed! I'd rather not use the Internet at all if they were the only place to host something!
> 
> Larry
> 
> (I'm NOT kidding! I'm really upset by them!)


Don't think I'll EVER join those guys. Yep, that's about the most offensive message I've seen. Even the triple X toolbar was polite. My response to Flare: Uh...NO! Not trying to steal your obviously precious (though I have no idea why) bandwidth (amazed you could spell that) just trying to look on a link, So if you get so bent about links why not just block them from being sent. Or kick off users who send links? Unless of course you get off (as it seems is obviously the case) sending offensive messages to people.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I get the same impression from flare and it's not just because they turned down my registration.  

(They must think I'm a dangerous radical or something  )


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really good paint job! 

I have always wonder how a, in space all the time, starship got a rust ring. Must of let a small comet do ring around the starship.

Flareupload's name says it all. They flare up with any bandwidth loads. I wonder if the find print said, look, but don't share.


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's my understanding of the reason for the "rust ring." Some of the early warp engines required a large lateral magnetic field that was generated by an accelerator placed just below the surface of the saucer in which beta particles were spun at near light speed. This allowed the warp coil field generator in the main engine nacelles to contain the warp field so generated and "bend" the field back on itself (thus the term "warp" as the field was warped to contain the contours of the ship). Failure to contain the warp field in this fashion would result in an infinite singularity and thus throw the ship and its crew out of this eleven dimensional time-space continuum and leave them stranded for all etenity (or some reasonable facsimile thereof) in an interdimensional flux, forever in a state of quantum inversion, and thus unable to interface with any known or hypothosized physical dimension. This is, in fact the hypothosized fate of a group of early warp researchers, lead by famed physicist Dirk Lundgren, who vanished in a flash of light from MIT on January 12, 2103.

The "rust ring" is just a layer of fine cosmic dust that is attracted to and held in place by the magnetic field generated by the accelerator. Periodic cleaning of this area removes the ring, much as periodic cleaning removes the ring from the bathtub.

It's really just that simple.

And now I'm going to go get goofed on NyQuil.


----------

